# Wie verbiege ich in Freehand MX ein Objekt?



## Seikilos (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
so simpel die Frage, so schwierig ist die Lösung für mich.
Ich arbeite in Freehand MX, erstelle einen Rechteck. Langgestreckt, eher ein Balken.
Aber wie kann ich diesen Balken als ganzes (also als Objekt) verbiegen?
Und kann ich das Biegen an einen Pfad ausrichten?

Es geht mir nicht darum einen Pfad zu selektieren und manuel zu verbiegen, denn bei nem Rechteck wird das ja nichts, es geht darum, beliebige Objekte zu verbiegen.


----------



## chritz tosh (15. Juni 2005)

Hi Seikilos,

soweit ich weiß, gibt es diese Funktion - wie man sie aus Photoshop kennt (Verbiegen-Filter) - in FH nicht.
Da musst Du wohl von Hand ran.
Es gibt wohl ein Verbiegen-Werkzeug (Extra-Werkzeuge) - aber das wird seinem Namen nicht gerecht.
Und am Pfad ausrichten ist, wiederum meiner Meinung nach, nur mit Text möglich.

Grüße, chritz


----------



## Seikilos (15. Juni 2005)

Hallo,
nagut, dann muss wohl Illustrator ran, der kanns.

Danke


----------



## Night Vision Worker (4. August 2005)

Rechteck markieren und degruppieren!

mit dem Teilauswahl-Werkzeug (A) die zu biegenden Linien anklicken, so dass die jeweiligen Eckpunkte weiß markiert sind!

..willst du zwei Linien des Rechtecks gleich verbiegen musst du für die zweite Linie natürlich die SHIFT-Taste drücken um sie auszuwählen!

Dann (ohne SHIFT) die Linie wie gewünscht biegen und verziehen!


----------

